# Atalanta - Milan: 22 dicembre 2019 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Dicembre 2019)

Atalanta - Milan, anticopo dell'ora di pranzo della domenica. Si gioca domenica 22 dicembre 2019 alle ore 12:30 a Bergamo.

Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 12:30.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2019)

Penso di non guardarla.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Penso di non guardarla.



Nemmeno io ,sapendo che perdiamo il Bomber Theo per Ritardo Rodriguez


----------



## sipno (15 Dicembre 2019)

Vediamo se piolo mette Leao finalmente


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, anticopo dell'ora di pranzo della domenica. Si gioca domenica 22 dicembre 2019 alle ore 12:30 a Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Che piacere alle 12.30, così sono impossibilitato a guardarla


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Rischiamo la piallata


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Si perde perchè questa squadra è molle come un budino.
Il 6 posto è la nostra dimensione tecnica.Chi dice il contrario,sottovaluta il lato mentale quando si gioca ad alti livelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Impresa titanica, più facile che ci piallino.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2019)

Giochiamo contro una squadra che, dopo """"l'impresa"""" di Champions, ha evidentemente staccato la spina per lo stress mentale che i loro giocatori hanno dovuto sopportare fino a questo punto. Questi pensano già alle feste di Natale. 3 punti da fare per forza, nonostante le importanti defezioni di Paquetà e soprattutto Theo.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2019)

orario odioso...almeno per me


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2019)

Le probabili formazioni di Atalanta e Milan dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Atalanta e Milan dalla GDS in edicola



mi sento male a leggere quel numero 68


----------



## varvez (18 Dicembre 2019)

Quindi ancora Suso e Calhanoglu in campo? Allora c'è qualcosa di mafioso sotto, non ci sono alternative


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2019)

*Formazioni da Sky
*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky
> *



Spaventosa l'assenza dell'unico campione che abbiamo

Vai Ritardo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Dicembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Spaventosa l'assenza dell'unico campione che abbiamo
> 
> Vai Ritardo!



Tranquillo c'è Suso


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2019)

Dio mio tirate via chala e mettete leao per carità


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni di Atalanta e Milan secondo la GDS*


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Finiamo in 10 di sicuro.
3-1.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Atalanta e Milan secondo la GDS*



0-1 Ritardo


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Atalanta e Milan secondo la GDS*


-


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2019)

*Le formazioni di Atalanta e Milan dalla GDS*


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

*Le formazioni di Atalanta e Milan dalla GDS*


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

Boh io continuo a dire che tenere leao in panca è follia pura è l'unico che oltre a segnare può fare segnare piatek....


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

*Ufficiali

Gioca Leao

ATALANTA: Gollini; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Castagne, De Roon, Pasalic, Gosens; Ilicic, Malinovskyi, Gomez. 

MILAN: A. Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Bennacer, Bonaventura; Suso, Leso, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## overlord (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Gioca Leao
> 
> ...



''LESO'' non porta bene...


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

E niente le 2 punte proprio non le vuol mettere piollo.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Gioca Leao
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mai capito i due stefani Pioli in panchina


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Occhio a quel cesso di Ilicic che ci purga sempre


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Chalacess


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

incapaci di uscire dalla nostra metà campo


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Siamo sotto assedio, non male.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mamma mia, non riusciamo a superare la metà campo...


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vediamo sto Niang che combina


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Il lancio di RR


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ci stanno facendo ballare...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

ragazzi senza Theo credo non arriveremo mai al limite della loro area


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Gioca Leao
> 
> ...



Giochiamo ancora con tutti gli uomini di Mirabelli.

Questo la dice lunga sulle fallimentari campagne acquisti fatte in questi anni.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Madonna... sembrano il Brasile del '70


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Suso per fare due finte oltre ad essersi incartato da solo c'ha messo mezz'ora


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

mamma mia avevo dimenticato la scarsezza di Rodriguez


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Gol di Gomez

1-0 Atalanta


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che degrado


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2019)

Rodriguez c’è lo può pagare solo Gattuso


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ecco la prima pera, sarà goleada.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Maradona


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Gol spettacolare di Gomez... Conti saltato come un birillo


----------



## Baba (22 Dicembre 2019)

Conti si è fatto uccellare come niente. Complimenti


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Donnarumma indecente


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ripetiamo tutti insieme e diciamo:"Andrea Conti non è un terzino ma un quinto da 3-5-2".


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma davvero il Papu lo trasformiamo in Messi?


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2019)

Speriamo di non prenderne 3/4


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gol spettacolare di Gomez... Conti saltato come un birillo



C'è da dire che sti cessi solo con noi si inventano sti gol da Holly e Benji


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ennesimo errore di Conti


----------



## alcyppa (22 Dicembre 2019)

Susi in una situazione migliore di Gomez prima ha fatto una roba oltre il patetico


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Voglio fare i miei complimenti a Jesus Suso per l'efficacia nei due/tre palloni toccati. Fai vomitare.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

L'Atalanta ci sta distruggendo al momento, vantaggio meritato ahimè.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Contropiede gettato nel gabinetto da Suso X1


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Atteggiamento vergognoso.

Pioli è da esonero


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2019)

Conti saltato come un birillo, donnarumma incorporeo, mustacchio lento. Sembra il livello schiappa dei videogiochi


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Per come si sta mettendo, mi aspetto un gol di Ilicic in sforbiciata dal limite della PROPRIA area.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

dai per fortuna c'è leao, fenomeno vero


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Parliamo dei rinvii di piede di Donnarumma?


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Conti



Quello non è un errore... è stato bravo e fortunato il papu


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Se vabbè, pasalic stava per togliere le ragnatele dall'incrocio da 25 metri...


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Buahhahah, raga ritiriamo la squadra prima che finisca 6 a 0. Santo dio.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sono le 12:45 ma sembra che questi siano rimasti a letto.

Dominio assoluto dell'Atalanta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Il contropiede di Suso     Madonna quanto é ignorante.

Finche ci sara gente come lui a decidere le nostre sorti non ci sono speranze. Serve un reset al modulo e ai uomini chiave. Magari virando su un 3-5-2 vero con uomini giusti per questo modulo. Non quel maledetto Suso da Calcio a 5.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Stiamo prendendo schiaffi.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Cosa aspettano a ritirare la squadra? è un insulto quello che sta succedendo dopo 15 minuti.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

E' un massacro


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Conti in estrema difficoltà


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> dai per fortuna c'è leao, fenomeno vero



Manfatti, mica quella pippa di Piontek. 
Uno peggio dell'altro.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

si va beh


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Davvero vergognoso che dopo l'ennesimo anno in cui diciamo che i due esterni sono da cambiare, e puntualmente l'anno dopo siamo qui ancora a pregare di avere due esterni migliori al posto di Suso e la Turca.. lo hanno capito tutti. Tranne Gazidis Maldini e Boban forse


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma basta con sto Suso, non se ne può più


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Dicembre 2019)

troppo forte questa Atalanta per noi. In più sono anche galvanizzati a mille per il passaggio storico in CL. Io non ho mai avuto nemmeno una singola speranza su questa partita. 

Pensiamo a non fare brutte figure e proviamo a finire la stagione nei primi 10, perchè quello al massimo può essere l obiettivo


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leao più inutile di Piatek forse... Non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

solo un mongolo della panchina può continuare ad insistere su suso invece di pensare a qualcuno che aiuto in un qualche raddoppio difensivo.
come sempre la partita la perdiamo prima di scendere in campo


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero vergognoso che dopo l'ennesimo anno in cui diciamo che i due esterni sono da cambiare, e puntualmente l'anno dopo siamo qui ancora a pregare di avere due esterni migliori al posto di Suso e la Turca.. lo hanno capito tutti. Tranne Gazidis Maldini e Boban forse



Tanto saranno lì anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Questi cross a rientrare di Suso sono un regalo per chiunque giochi contro di noi


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Queste partite servono a rimarcare la differenza tra il Milan e le squadre di alta classifica. 
Almeno evitiamo di sentire che abbiamo una buona squadra, con pochi ritocchi saremmo competitivi ecc ecc. 

Che schifo.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

ma che quarzo fa il turco


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Queste partite servono a rimarcare la differenza tra il Milan e le squadre di alta classifica.
> Almeno evitiamo di sentire che abbiamo una buona squadra, con pochi ritocchi saremmo competitivi ecc ecc.
> 
> Che schifo.



Fa abbastanza impressione parlare di Milan scarso e di Atalanta da alta classifica. 

Maledetti demoni.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma che quarzo fa il turco


Schifo, come al solito.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Rallentiamo il gioco perchè siamo in vantaggio, giusto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Kessiè che lancia lungo per... nessuno


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Hanno paura anche della loro ombra sti mediocri superpagati.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che pietà, ci stanno tritando


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leao sembra che sia la prima volta che gioca con i su compagni


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Kessiè che lancia lungo per... nessuno



Ha fatto la cosa giusta, è Leao che è un tonno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leao parte in profondita, Suso non se la sente é gioca una palla corta indietro per Kessié, Leao finito in fuorigioco deve fermarsi, Kessié fa il lancio in profondita che doveva provare Suso, Leao ovviamente é fermo.


Siamo l'anticalcio totale.


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che forte Leao. Lotta su tutti i palloni, fa sponde, detta il passaggio, favorisce la manovra. Altro che Piotta!


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fa abbastanza impressione parlare di Milan scarso e di Atalanta da alta classifica.
> 
> Maledetti demoni.



Si rendessero conto di come ci hanno ridotti.. Ma sappiamo benissimo chi sono i responsabili di questa situazione, gente che ancora parla quando gli dovrebbe essere proibito anche solo di pronunciarlo il nome Milan.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leao in queste condizioni sembra più scarso di Niang. Non può giocare da solo, troppo acerbo.
Senza Hernandez, questa squadra mostra i suoi limiti di fisicitá come accadeva già l’anno scorso senza bakayoko. Se poi sommiamo i limiti tecnici...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Queste partite servono a rimarcare la differenza tra il Milan e le squadre di alta classifica.
> Almeno evitiamo di sentire che abbiamo una buona squadra, con pochi ritocchi saremmo competitivi ecc ecc.
> 
> Che schifo.



Discorsi che trovano il tempo che trovano.. la Lazio lo scorno anno era imbarazzante quest'anno sono una macchina. Noi stessi l'anno scorso eravamo da terzo/quarto posto.. quest'anno imbarazzanti. Non credo che il Milan attuale sia da scudetto ma non credo nemmeno che sia da 10 posto. Per me è una buona rosa per quello che è, l'unico problema è che i due esterni sono troppo scarsi e non abbiamo un allenatore top. Inutile valutare questa stagione, è stata condannata quando hai deciso di affidare la squadra a Giampolo.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma davvero in questa partita state incolpando solo Leao?siamo l anticalcio.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Con Borini o Castillejo al suo posto sarebbe stato gol, ma noi dobbiamo giocare co questo


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

La velocità di Susina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Niang 0.5


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2019)

manca la cattiveria sportiva di vincere qua......e non è che la compri sul mercato......imho


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Il problema non è Leao, ma la maggior parte degli 11.

Questa partita per la punta del Milan è ingiocabile, che sia Leao o Piatek,
siamo troppo bassi e davanti arrivano solo lanci lunghi in mezzo a 2 difensori centrali, anzi 3.... dove vai?!

Ovviamente lui non ha nelle corde la lotta,
ma andrebbe sfruttato per le caratteristiche che ha,
non per fare la prima punta, soprattutto in partite come questa.

Comunque colpa di Spino se si nota solo Leao,
quando qui sono da criticare tutti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Leao, ma la maggior parte degli 11.
> 
> Questa partita per la punta del Milan è ingiocabile, che sia Leao o Piatek,
> siamo troppo bassi e davanti arrivano solo lanci lunghi in mezzo a 2 difensori centrali, anzi 3.... dove vai?!
> ...



.


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Leao, ma la maggior parte degli 11.
> 
> Questa partita per la punta del Milan è ingiocabile, che sia Leao o Piatek,
> siamo troppo bassi e davanti arrivano solo lanci lunghi in mezzo a 2 difensori centrali, anzi 3.... dove vai?!
> ...



E la nostra super dirigenza pensa solo a comprare altre prime punte, mica a cambiare gli esterni indecenti...


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Niang 0.5



Niang 0.0


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Rodriguez vicinissimo al palo


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Speriamo che Ibra non stia guardando sta vergogna


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

S'è svegliato Rodriguez


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque Chala aveva fatto un gran passaggio, Culo Basso neanche ci ha provato, veramente penoso.
Ronaldo a quasi 40 anni si sarebbe buttato rischiando la vita pur di fare un gol in più in carriera.
E' una squadra di senza palle, questo è il problema primario.
Bisogna togliergli ogni alibi, ad iniziare dall'allenatore scarso o presunto tale


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

C'è poco da commentare, sempre il solito discorso, con Orsolini e Borini al posto di Sugo e turca saremmo una squadra più forte e normale. Invece siamo ancora qui con queste zavorre


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Si ma è la punta il problema,speriamo arrivi subito jovic o Ibra così sistemiamo tutto.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che scempio. Centrocampo inesistente, attacco peggio del solito e difesa che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Ne prenderemo 4


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

"Il Mbabbè portoghese" LOL


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

El Niangotelli eccolo


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Il Mbabbè portoghese" LOL



Come si divertono a percularci


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Discorsi che trovano il tempo che trovano.. la Lazio lo scorno anno era imbarazzante quest'anno sono una macchina. Noi stessi l'anno scorso eravamo da terzo/quarto posto.. quest'anno imbarazzanti. Non credo che il Milan attuale sia da scudetto ma non credo nemmeno che sia da 10 posto. Per me è una buona rosa per quello che è, l'unico problema è che i due esterni sono troppo scarsi e non abbiamo un allenatore top. Inutile valutare questa stagione, è stata condannata quando hai deciso di affidare la squadra a Giampolo.



Più che il tempo, 
qui ci son da trovare giocatori forti.


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La velocità di Susina



Incredibile come questo giochi sempre


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Bennacer orribile


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2019)

Splendida domenica...che siano tutti maledetti


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Kessiè passaggio filtrante... In area laterale


----------



## Milo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Umilianti


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2019)

troppi errori tecnici.....figli di poca qualità ma incredibilmente anche di poca concentrazione.....imho.....


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

La balistica


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

"Il tiro da fuori è una delle sue specialità"


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Centrasse la porta ogni tanto..


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

E questo indossa la 10,che vergogna


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma come si può giocare con due ALI come Suso e Chalanoglu, più un veneziano come Bonaventura? BASTAAAAAAAAA


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Stiamo giocando la peggior partita dell'anno


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

kessie conti bonaventura all'atalanta erano come se non più forti degli attuali di gasperini.
svegliamoci e smettiamola di parlare di GIOCATORI, ma di sistema di gioco.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Conti Kessie un didastro


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leao meglio di Piatek come punta centrale, certo...


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma solo noi ci rendiamo conto dell'inadeguatezza fisica e caratteriale di Calhanoglu? Ma gli allenatori del Milan sono ciechi?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ancora zero tiri in porta. Ed oltre Piatek, oggi in panchina ma che sta facendo pietà, non abbiamo una punta decente. Leao è un disastro, campa di rendita per quel bel gol contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conti Kessie un didastro


I pacchi del Gasp.......


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

E' tale e quale a Niang.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Abbiamo una proprietà che del Milan frega nulla, una società che litiga tra loro con il Sudafricano che vive nel suo mondo e gli altri due troppo poco esperti. Poi una rosa non dico di bidoni a parte i soliti due noti, una buona squadra che in tutto questo ambiente negativo, non migliorano ma peggiorano ed per finire un allenatore che non è top. L'unione di tutte queste variabili negative non possono che portare questi risultati sul campo.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Kessiè passaggio filtrante... In area laterale


La sua percentuale di passaggi mandati in vacca é disarmante


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2019)

lentezza lentezza lentezza....800 tiri a partita si....ma tutti sempre murati.....


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Siamo sicuri che il male del Milan era Cutrone?


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Niente ormai per colpa di Spino Leao non lo può vedere più nessuno qui. 

Viene sottolineata la prova del portoghese, 
che sta facendo pietà, tanto quando gli altri,
solo che lui è messo fuori ruolo, fine. 

Non è una prima punta.


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Leao meglio di Piatek come punta centrale, certo...



Commento ridicolo... non passiamo la metà campo


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che il male del Milan era Cutrone?



Ma cosa c’entra tirar fuori ancora Cutrone???
Ma basta. Si va avanti nella vita, si volta pagina.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque un buon inizio sarebbe il silenzio stampa totale, magari se la smettessero di parlare con 394839 intervise a settimana già sarebbe qualcosa di positivo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque meglio non protestare contro sti arbitraggi. Va tutto bene cosi, stile Milan.

Che vergogna. Questa societa fa schifo sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Altro arbitro protagonista


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Primo tempo imbarazzante


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2019)

cmq ... contiamo zero..... non è stato nemmeno toccato e ci becchiamo pure il giallo.....


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Niente ormai per colpa di Spino Leao non lo può vedere più nessuno qui.
> 
> Viene sottolineata la prova del portoghese,
> che sta facendo pietà, tanto quando gli altri,
> ...


Almeno io lo faccio solo per Sipno, che mi ha fracassato le palle in questi mesi. Leao è scarsissimo come tutti i suoi compagni


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c’entra tirar fuori ancora Cutrone???
> Ma basta. Si va avanti nella vita, si volta pagina.


Si può dire di aver voltato pagina, una volta uscito da questo disastro. Sto Leao per me è molto peggio di Cutrone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando la peggior partita dell'anno



senza piatek e paquetà


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dal giallo per simulazione a Gosens al giallo a Suso. Ma che roba è? E la nostra grande società ha il coraggio di dire qualcosa o al cospetto delle giacche gialle sì ca*ano sotto, i nostri mitidelcalcio?


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che il male del Milan era Cutrone?



Ovviamente no, o almeno non l'unico e questo è talmente ovvio che pare quasi offensivo ribadirlo, ma i cacciatori di streghe devono sempre additare il singolo uomo, prima Bacca, poi Cutrone, ora Piatek.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Dicembre 2019)

Squadra indecente


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza piatek?



No, funziona così: se c'è Piatek è colpa sua, se c'è Leao è colpa degli altri.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ovviamente i gialli come sempre fioccano manco fossero coriandoli a carnevale, ma ovviamente i 3 conigli resteranno imboscati come sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

*Allora ora basta con le varie provocazioni, ignoratevi o continuate in privato. Questo non è il salotto di casa vostra.*


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza piatek e paquetà




Ma che c'entra?

Vabbe dai se dovete attaccarci a ste cose non vale la pena discutere... piatek aveva la possibilità di toccare palloni....
Leao no perche oggi la meta campo l'abbiamo superata si o no 3 volte


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Kessie bonaventura e suso da prendere a calci nel sedere e cambiare immediatamente


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no, o almeno non l'unico e questo è talmente ovvio che pare quasi offensivo ribadirlo, ma i cacciatori di streghe devono sempre additare il singolo uomo, prima Bacca, poi Cutrone, ora Piatek.


Sia chiaro, non reputo Cutrone un fenomeno. Ma aver ceduto l'unica punta alternativa a Piatek, senza un degno rimpiazzo è stata una mossa di mercato imbarazzante.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2019)

Fa tutto schifo.
'Sti cessi senza voglia.
Gli arbitri rincoincapaci che ci massacrano sempre.
L'atteggiamento da fessi senza garra né niente, vergognatevi cessi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Soliti problemi cronici del Milan che purtroppo solo noi tifosi osserviamo, i dirigenti si susseguono ma in campo vanno sempre i soliti inadeguati.
Se dovessimo mettere un utente a caso di Milan World in dirigenza credo che i risultati sarebbero migliori senza percepire milioni di stipendio.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Peggior primo tempo dell'anno. Potevamo prenderne di più.

Dopo gli errori di Suso, Conti, Kessie facepalm Bonaventura ecc non so più cosa dire. Oggi ci stiamo dimostrando scarsissimi


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Kessie bonaventura e suso da prendere a calci nel sedere e cambiare immediatamente



Aggiungi Conti, 2 rimesse laterali su 2 servite sui piedi ai giocatori dell'Atalanta, forse non ha ancora capito che ha cambiato squadra.
Con Leao, che non è una prima punta ed oggi lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, i peggiori in campo sono sti 5.

Invece uno dei pochi che pare impegnarsi è Chala, ma è talmente scarso da risultare patetico.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Uno come Ilicic che conosciamo dai tempi in cui giocava al Palermo non si poteva prendere. Grande piede sinistro visione di gioco. Bel trequartista.


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> .


Effettivamente giudicare Leao oggi è un po' difficile. Atteggiamento passivo di tutta la squadra con menzioni speciali per Suso, Chalanoglu, Kessie e Musacchio, tutti e 4 da prendere a schiaffoni.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Icardi perisic e nayngolan sono molto piu forti dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa eppure sono stati epurati e cacciati da conte...se non hai mezzi tecnici servono idee con un allenatore serio e non un yes men come sono stati tutti i mezzi allenatori che abbiamo avuto...
Inguardabile il modulo a una punta !!!
Ma quale 433 questo e un 451 vergognoso ...
Le ali sono altre non bonaventura e e suso .
Kessie e un brocco la turca non pervenuta ..
Vergognosi davvero ..
E sul gol donnarumma e un primavera con conti saltato come un birillo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma secondo voi un 4-3-3 con Rebic - Piatek - Leao o Rebic - Piatek - Castillejo sarebbe veramente peggio del solito tridente delle meraviglie? É possibile che passano allenatori, passano societa, ma giocano sempre i soliti imbranati?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Conti, 2 rimesse laterali su 2 servite sui piedi ai giocatori dell'Atalanta, forse non ha ancora capito che ha cambiato squadra.
> Con Leao, che non è una prima punta ed oggi lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, i peggiori in campo sono sti 5.
> 
> Invece uno dei pochi che pare impegnarsi è Chala, ma è talmente scarso da risultare patetico.




Chi? quello che non ha toccato mezzo pallone?


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sarà una tragedia da qui a fine stagione, babba bia. 

La colpa è TUTTA della società.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ho sentito che mette Calabria al posto di Rodriguez che ha sentito un problemino muscolare...


----------



## Igor91 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che mette Calabria al posto di Rodriguez che ha sentito un problemino muscolare...



Mossa dell'agente.. figli di P.


----------



## overlord (22 Dicembre 2019)

Devono inventare ancora gli aggettivi per descrivere questa disgrazia...


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che mette Calabria al posto di Rodriguez che ha sentito un problemino muscolare...


----------



## R41D3N (22 Dicembre 2019)

Questi indegni sono già con la testa alle "sobrie" vacanze che andranno a fare in Polinesia, Maldive, ecc.ecc mentre a noi tifosi rovineranno anche questo Natale. Andrebbero presi tutti a calci in culo!


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chi? quello che non ha toccato mezzo pallone?



Chala con tutti i suoi limiti è l'unico che prova a far qualcosa da metà campo in su


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma di cosa ci stupiamo, l'Atalanta è non so quanti punti sopra noi e ha passato il primo turno di champions, ma lasciamo perdere (pure a chi menziona l'anno scorso dove siamo stati pietosi nel gioco e nei risultati, solo che le altre passeggiavano invece che volare come quest'anno).
Primo tempo inguardabile di Bonaventura, che in pochi han menzionato, di Suso, di Calhanoglu, di Kessie, di Conti, di tutta la difesa che fa sempre un passo dietro e mai uno avanti lasciando sempre quei 3 metri a chiunque per fare qualsiasi cosa, per vedere la differenza controllate il tiro ribattuto al limite di Leao, mentre controllate i 2 tiri di Ilicic, 1 di Pasalic e 2 del papu, con la nostra difesa a lasciar metri e non contrastare.
Imbarazzante la corsa di Suso, non alza mai i piedi, corre come una papera, ha la velocita' di Raimondo Vianello quando poraccio giocava ancora negli amatori a 80 anni.
Sono indignato da questa squadra, da questra società, da questa gente milionaria che gioca senza voglia e senza grinta.
Sono 3 anni che sopporto due ali che ali non sono , con centrocampisti veneziani che non vfanno in verticale, che non si propongono, bastaaaaaa


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Mossa dell'agente.. figli di P.



Concordo. Fuori a calci, sto inetto.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi un 4-3-3 con Rebic - Piatek - Leao o Rebic - Piatek - Castillejo sarebbe veramente peggio del solito tridente delle meraviglie? É possibile che passano allenatori, passano societa, ma giocano sempre i soliti imbranati?



E' quello cheinvochiamo in molti da inizio stagione.
Rebic purtroppo è un oggetto misterioso, ma vista la stagione penosa di Chala e soprattutto di Suso credo che dovrebbero trovare più spazio Samu e lo stesso Borini.
Leao non lo considero, non è pronto per il nostro calcio, si dovrebbe provare a cederlo in prestito, ma la sensazione è che sia il secondo pacco by Mendes.

P.S. Per chi chiama il portoghese Niang 2.0, sta seguendo il campionato del francese nel Rennes? Leao è molto più scarso, almeno attualmente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Giustissimo. Analisi perfetta!


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chala con tutti i suoi limiti è l'unico che prova a far qualcosa da metà campo in su



Ma se impatta 0 e non tocca un pallone di che minghia parlate? ma non vedete che non tocca palla? lui come altri non viene manco marcato, stanno andando a nozze coi nostri, lenti, compassati, senza fiato, per favore su..


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leggo commenti sempre troppo drastici. Oggi l'Atalanta, come sempre, è partita a mille ed è difficile per qualunque squadra tenere botta. Dopo il primo quarto d'ora di difficoltà abbiamo preso le misure, cosa non da poco. Ora bisogna essere pericolosi e con tanti errori tecnici banali (kessie e bonaventura su tutti) diventa complicato.

L'Atalanta semplicemente ha un buon allenatore e un'ottima dirigenza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Suso...piu lento di Paqueta.

Ancora non ho capito come si possa spendere piu di 20 milioni per un Leao che non ha fatto chissache in Francia mentre in Germania ci sono diverse ali di spessore in squadre come il Gladbach


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Le partite con l'Atalanta evidenziano sempre la differenza tra una squadra collaudata, con grinta e schemi e una priva dell'una e degli altri.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dio Suso...


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque un buon inizio sarebbe il silenzio stampa totale, magari se la smettessero di parlare con 394839 intervise a settimana già sarebbe qualcosa di positivo



Magari. Tanto dicono solo scemenze.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti sempre troppo drastici. Oggi l'Atalanta, come sempre, è partita a mille ed è difficile per qualunque squadra tenere botta. Dopo il primo quarto d'ora di difficoltà abbiamo preso le misure, cosa non da poco. Ora bisogna essere pericolosi e con tanti errori tecnici banali (kessie e bonaventura su tutti) diventa complicato.
> 
> L'Atalanta semplicemente ha un buon allenatore e un'ottima dirigenza.



Sicuro che non siano stati loro a rallentare dopo il gol per gestire e non ritrovarsi scoppiati al 70esimo?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma Donnarumma è impazzito?


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma Krunic, che è una mezzala di ruolo, ha la lebbra spastica? Magari al posto di Kessiè che non ha nulla a che vedere con un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma Donnarumma è impazzito?



Quando ho visto come l'ha buttata fuori, l'ho pensato anche io.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Conti è una sciagura


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chala con tutti i suoi limiti è l'unico che prova a far qualcosa da metà campo in su



Ma male, malissimo. 
Non fa la differenza.


----------



## nybreath (22 Dicembre 2019)

hakan suso e kessie stanno facendo pietà, purtroppo cosi è davvero difficile


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2019)

Con Leao al posto di Piatek sarà tutta un altra cosa Cit.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Non ho capito per quale motivo Krunic che stava facendo "bene", tutto ad un tratto è stato rimesso in panchina per far giocare quel ignorante di Kessie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

BASTA SUSO, BASTA!

Quanto ti odio, maledetto!


----------



## alcyppa (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che vergogna inenarrabile


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Suso ridicolo ridicolo ridicolo


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

E' davvero frustrante tutto ciò


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Leggo i vostri commenti, non posso guardare il Milan, ci ho provato col Sassuolo e a momenti mi rompo una mano dopo aver preso a pugni la scrivania.
Complimenti alla vostra santa pazienza.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Dicembre 2019)

Per quale oscuro motivo è ancora in campo l'8? Qualcuno mi spieghi!!!


----------



## nybreath (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sicuro che non siano stati loro a rallentare dopo il gol per gestire e non ritrovarsi scoppiati al 70esimo?



ma infatti, dopo il gol l atalanta ha subito smesso, e noi sicuramente non abbiamo accellerato, hanno semplicemente smesso la pressione esagerata, ogni volta che hanno accellerato hanno tirato in porta, gasperini sta gestendo benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Spero vivamente che il prossimo anno arrivi Luis Vitton o chi per lui.. ed si porti un allenatore importante in grado da portare più fiducia e cambiando i due esterni.

Altrimenti io passo ... non si può continuare un altro anno con i soliti medesimi errori. Con Ragnarok o Sheva di turno


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Dicembre 2019)

Troppa diversa l'organizzazione di gioco, noi siamo al limite dell'improvvisazione. L'Atalanta può considerarsi ormai una squadra da prima fascia. 

Kessie è incredibile come possa essere titolare, mai visto un giocatore sbagliare così tanto.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

2-0 Atalanta

Pasalic


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che il prossimo anno arrivi Luis Vitton o chi per lui.. ed si porti un allenatore importante in grado da portare più fiducia e cambiando i due esterni.
> 
> Altrimenti io passo ... non si può continuare un altro anno con i soliti medesimi errori. Con Ragnarok o Sheva di turno



.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Atalanta
> 
> Pasalic



Questo da noi non ne azzeccava nulla.. questo per far capire che valutare i giocatori al Milan negli ultimi anni è dura


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Basta, basta, basta per Dio


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Grande linea Davidino Calabria


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

e sono 2 Conti


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma non era fuorigioco?


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

*3-0 Ilicic

Che vergogna *


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie Boban, Maldini e Gazidis.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Dicembre 2019)

Hahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Questa squadra e societa sono da abbondonare.

Ci rovinano con le loreo scelte. Che vergogna.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Disastro


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ci cantano Serie B. 
Umiliazione.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che figura di m...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dio Mio i grandi terzini del Milan


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Effetto Piatek....

Dai... me lo aspetterei visto quello che si è detto di Leao.

Oggi l'attacco non c'entra nulla


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Da cacciare subito maldini boban e pioli!!!
Ma subitoooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Solo noi possiamo pensare di aumentare il contratto di Calarbia con tanto di rintocco


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Figuraccia, come previsto. Atalanta troppo forte rispetto al Milan.


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Effetto Piatek....
> 
> Dai... me lo aspetterei visto quello che si è detto di Leao.
> 
> Oggi l'attacco non c'entra nulla



che per caso anche gli ultimi due goals sono da imputare a gigio?


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2019)

Signori e signore... Stefano Pioli!


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Dicembre 2019)

Troppo forti, bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## Igor91 (22 Dicembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Concordo. Fuori a calci, sto inetto.



Come cribbio ci è arrivata sta medra qui solo Dio lo sa.... Speriamo finisca presto quest'incubo, non se ne può più.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Spegnete la tv.
Questi pagliacci devono essere seguiti solo dagli arcobalenini fun di Cazzidis


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Signori e signore... Stefano Pioli!


Direi effetto pioli maldini e boban


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Un fenomeno sto Calabria.....Rinnovo rinnovo!! Che pippone


----------



## 6milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mentre vedevo il gol di ilicic pensavo se al suo posto c'era suso cosa si sarebbe inventato... Siamo proprio scarsi


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

I cialtroni in società chiederanno scusa ai tifosi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Effetto Piatek....
> 
> Dai... me lo aspetterei visto quello che si è detto di Leao.
> 
> Oggi l'attacco non c'entra nulla



Leao impalpabile, come qualunque altra punta lì davanti, anche avessimo Lewandowski. Ancora non avete capito che il nostro reparto offensivo è SCANDALOSO?


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ho appena disdetto Dazn scrivendo come motivazione "il Milan fa schifo". Bacioni


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> che per caso anche gli ultimi due goals sono da imputare a gigio?



Assolutamente si... era una battuta visto che hanno massacrato leao in una partita dove il milan ha superato la metà campo 3 volte


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

per favore fate entrare Biglia ,avevo nostaglia del Milan Mirabelliano


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spegnete la tv.
> Questi pagliacci devono essere seguiti solo dagli arcobalenini fun di Cazzidis



fratello, io sono mesi che ho disdetto tutto!


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pioli va esonerato...


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spegnete la tv.
> Questi pagliacci devono essere seguiti solo dagli arcobalenini fun di Cazzidis


Ma sti brocchi li ha presi gazidis ma non diciamo fesserie..
La colpa e di maldini e boban come lo era di mirabelli e poi leonardo..sveglia su


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

Non so chi abbia il coraggio di guardarla ancora, uno scempio, un insulto, uno dei tanti che questi milionari ci hanno regalato in questi anni.
Grazie a Silvio che ha magheggiato e campeggiato sui nostri colori, come ha fatto del resto con l'Italia quindi di cosa ci si deve stupire, di niente, riducendoci così.
Grazie ai nostri ds, che ancora parlano nelle radio o in tv, per averci regalato una squadra che non ha sburla fisica, non ha corsa, non ha verticalità, che ha palesi limiti tattici da 3 anni a questa parte che non vengono MAI risolti.
Siamo sempre i peggiori come corsa, come gol sui corner, come contrasti vinti, siamo una roba improponibile appena gli avversari alzano il ritmo,tutta gente che vuole il pallone sui piedi in quanto deleteria nella corsa in profondità.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ma sti brocchi li ha presi gazidis ma non diciamo fesserie..
> La colpa e di maldini e boban come lo era di mirabelli e poi leonardo..sveglia su



Il punto è che sto pagliaccio di Cazzidis rilascia solo interviste (in inglese) sul problema razzismo, del calcio giocato (penoso) del Milan non gliene frega una mazza.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ho appena disdetto Dazn scrivendo come motivazione "il Milan fa schifo". Bacioni



+1


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

l'errore e' stato non aver preso spalletti a tutti i costi. bisognava convincerlo con le buone o con le cattive. ora ti ritrovi un branco de pippe con un allenatore di stampo dilettantistico. non c ho speranze neanche per la prossima stagione co sti dirigenti e pseudo allenatori.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

In classifica abbiamo molti più punti di quelli che meritiamo


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma che ci frega del campo, noi siamo in prima linea contro il razzismo e le scimmie della Lega Serie A! Maledetti, che Iddio vi fulmini tutti!


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Basta con sta polemica tra Niang e Piotta, il problema qui sta nei due invertebrati sulle fasce e nel cesso di difesa che abbiamo, oltre al centrocampo di dopolavoristi


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mustacchio dorme


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Atalanta di una superiorità imbarazzante


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Questo è ciò che meritano la maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan. Una cosa dell genere non si è mai vista nella storia. Un club così glorioso distrutto così e la grande curva che ha sostenuto la pagliacciata dei cinesi senza battere ciglio. Vergogna. Continuate a tifare gazosa ed elliott. Sarà sempre peggio. Mi auguro solo che il nano malefico sia soddisfatto del lavoro svolto e molli.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sti cessi solo con noi si inventano sti gol da Holly e Benji


Cesso il papu ok
Continuiamo **


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2019)

La squadra questa è.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è che sto pagliaccio di Cazzidis rilascia solo interviste (in inglese) sul problema razzismo, del calcio giocato (penoso) del Milan non gliene frega una mazza.


Si ma i giocatori chi li compra??? Se ti danno milioni e ritorni con piontek paketa e leao ecc.. e colpa di gazidis???
Volevate maldini eccolo qui..
Questo e scarso forte come dirigente


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Eccolo Niang quello che risolveva i problemi... Certi giudizi sono imbarazzanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che in estate abbiamo speso non pochi soldi per non migliorare questa squadra?
20+ milioni per una punta di riserva quanto c'e bisogni di esterni decenti
Preso un allenatore che ha fallito in tutto, per prendere un altro allenatore aziendalista che non vede minimamente l'unica ala arrivata in estate (Rebic).
Qui hanno sbagliato tutto....e di brutto. Se fai 6 acquisti e ne giocano solo 2 é ovvio che qualcosa non vada (Duarte inspiegabile, Krunic non gioca nonostante prestazioni ben piu forti di Kessié, Rebic che secondo me non va minimamente con Pioli, Leao riserva senza posizioni definita in campo)


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è ciò che meritano la maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan. Una cosa dell genere non si è mai vista nella storia. Un club così glorioso distrutto così e la grande curva che ha sostenuto la pagliacciata dei cinesi senza battere ciglio. Vergogna. Continuate a tifare gazosa ed elliott. Sarà sempre peggio. Mi auguro solo che il nano malefico sia soddisfatto del lavoro svolto e molli.



Avessimo una tifoseria, stasera sarebbe a casa Milan coi bastoni a pretendere le dimissioni di tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

4-0

Ne prendiamo ancora, è ancora lunga


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ritirate la squadra!


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

E 4...


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

E quattro, tutto come previsto.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Dicembre 2019)

4-0,non ho parole


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dai, vediamo se parlano ancora di CL, su. Questi BUFFONI.


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Rosa da rifondare. Vergognosi


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che umiliazione

Spero di vedere l'allenatore della primavera e 4 giocatori di essa già da gennaio


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio a quel cesso di Ilicic che ci purga sempre



Post delle 12:33


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2019)

modello Atalanta


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo una tifoseria, stasera sarebbe a casa Milan coi bastoni a pretendere le dimissioni di tutti.



Quoto


----------



## Prealpi (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che vergogna


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 4-0
> 
> Ne prendiamo ancora, è ancora lunga



speriamo.
solo un 5/6-0 ci libererebbe di pioli


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

*4-0 

Umiliazione storica*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ahia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che gol Ilicic!! Altro che Susetto e Mister ballistica


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

ammainate le vele


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma Donnarumma è diventato paralitico?


----------



## overlord (22 Dicembre 2019)

Oggi si rischia il cappotto ... e andrebbe pure bene per fare piazza pulita. Giocatori inqualificabili e dirigenti inadatti. Azzerate tutto perchè così è una vergogna...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Suso uguale a Manè


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Credo sia la peggiore umiliazione degli anni 2000...


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in estate abbiamo speso non pochi soldi per non migliorare questa squadra?
> 20+ milioni per una punta di riserva quanto c'e bisogni di esterni decenti
> Preso un allenatore che ha fallito in tutto, per prendere un altro allenatore aziendalista che non vede minimamente l'unica ala arrivata in estate (Rebic).
> Qui hanno sbagliato tutto....e di brutto. Se fai 6 acquisti e ne giocano solo 2 é ovvio che qualcosa non vada (Duarte inspiegabile, Krunic non gioca nonostante prestazioni ben piu forti di Kessié, Rebic che secondo me non va minimamente con Pioli, Leao riserva senza posizioni definita in campo)


Concordo la colpa e di gazidis???
Ma questa e ignoranza ..chi compra sti brocchi ?
Chi fa giocare sti brocchi?
Chi sceglie l'allenatore?
Fatevele ste domande


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> speriamo.
> solo un 5/6-0 ci libererebbe di pioli



basta poco per liberarsi di Pioli, ma da Suso,Chalanoglu,Calabria ,Kessie ecc. ecc. nemmeno il Signore puo liberarci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma ancora guardate le partite?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Rendiamoci contro che tra il rigore di Verona, la punizione con la Spal, il gollonzo di Parma e la serata disperata di Genova abbiamo rubato (come gioco) ben 4 vittorie

È un miracolo se siamo ancora a metà classifica


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2019)

Quasi 10 anni che rovinano la nostra storia e mai una protesta seria. Ci sarebbe da disertare lo stadio finché Elliott non vende


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Pioli va esonerato...



Ti spiego esattamente quanto conta l'allenatore in una squadra come la nostra:
ZERO!!!
l'allenatore può contare ad altissimo livello, quando ci si confronta fra grandi club con grandi campioni, l'allenatore può dare qualcosa in più.
Quando hai una squadra indecente, l'allenatore fa zero differenza. Nessun allenatore farà sì che Suso diventi veloce o regga un contrasto, nessun allenatore farà diventare chala un goleador. Quanti allenatori abbiamo cambiato? Ci sono state differenze? Bene, basta con queste stupidaggini, cambia allenatore, prendi Ibra.
BISOGNA PRENDERE DUE ATTACCANTI ESTERNI VELOCI, CHE SALTINO L'UOMO E SEGNINO.
STOP


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Avevo spento sull' 1-0....credo di aver fatto bene


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma su dazn ne abbiamo vinta o pareggiata almeno una?


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

PD. Ero fuori, mi sono svegliato alle 5:30 per rientrare di corsa a casa e per vedere sto scempio.

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Incredibile che senza Theo Hernandez in fase offensiva siamo NULLI.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ti spiego esattamente quanto conta l'allenatore in una squadra come la nostra:
> ZERO!!!
> l'allenatore può contare ad altissimo livello, quando ci si confronta fra grandi club con grandi campioni, l'allenatore può dare qualcosa in più.
> Quando hai una squadra indecente, l'allenatore fa zero differenza. Nessun allenatore farà sì che Suso diventi veloce o regga un contrasto, nessun allenatore farà diventare chala un goleador. Quanti allenatori abbiamo cambiato? Ci sono state differenze? Bene, basta con queste stupidaggini, cambia allenatore, prendi Ibra.
> ...


A casa mia l'allenatore se non ha le ali non gioca col 433..mettila cosi


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> basta poco per liberarsi di Pioli, ma da Suso,Chalanoglu,Calabria ,Kessie ecc. ecc. nemmeno il Signore puo liberarci



il problema non sono i giocatori.
Conte senza Icardi Naingollan Perisic è PRIMO.
ancelotti con una squadra più forte di sarri ha fatto pena.
Gasperini con dei signori nessuno gioca un calcio meraviglioso.
L'allenatore è fondamentale. FONDAMENTALE.
noi non ne abbiamo uno dai tempi di allegri


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo una tifoseria, stasera sarebbe a casa Milan coi bastoni a pretendere le dimissioni di tutti.



Figurarsi, quel branco di decerebrati al massimo faranno un comunicato e poi stop. Tra questi e quelli che sostengono le idee di gazosa non so chi è peggio. Ah si chi preferiva la b a Conte. Quelli sono i peggiori.


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ti spiego esattamente quanto conta l'allenatore in una squadra come la nostra:
> ZERO!!!
> l'allenatore può contare ad altissimo livello, quando ci si confronta fra grandi club con grandi campioni, l'allenatore può dare qualcosa in più.
> Quando hai una squadra indecente, l'allenatore fa zero differenza. Nessun allenatore farà sì che Suso diventi veloce o regga un contrasto, nessun allenatore farà diventare chala un goleador. Quanti allenatori abbiamo cambiato? Ci sono state differenze? Bene, basta con queste stupidaggini, cambia allenatore, prendi Ibra.
> ...



Poi mi spieghi come mai kessie con gasp era un ottimo giocatore... idem conti sudo ecc..

Stiamo ingaggiando allenatori reietti


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vergogna, non ricordo una figuraccia così pietosa. E Niang che cammina in campo ma se ne andassero a fare in c.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Quant'è scarso Piontek.

Tra lui e Niang dovrebbero fare la conta per decretare il più scarso.


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2019)

2 o 3 o 4 o più.....il ritmo è sempre lo stesso.....la squadra non ha cambiato atteggiamento.......


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che differenza tra Gomez e Susetto. Un altro mondo


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ti spiego esattamente quanto conta l'allenatore in una squadra come la nostra:
> ZERO!!!
> l'allenatore può contare ad altissimo livello, quando ci si confronta fra grandi club con grandi campioni, l'allenatore può dare qualcosa in più.
> Quando hai una squadra indecente, l'allenatore fa zero differenza. Nessun allenatore farà sì che Suso diventi veloce o regga un contrasto, nessun allenatore farà diventare chala un goleador. Quanti allenatori abbiamo cambiato? Ci sono state differenze? Bene, basta con queste stupidaggini, cambia allenatore, prendi Ibra.
> ...



è proprio il contrario.
Con i fenomeni non serve l'allenatore, ma un gestore.
Con i giocatoruncoli (vedi atalanta-sassuolo-cagliari) serve un allenatore con idee e personalità


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Magari qualche dirigente capisce che la squadra è scarsa.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Spenta. Basta.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

aron ha scritto:


> modello atalanta



magari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Se nella prossiamo Pioli ha il coraggio di riproporre la turca, Suso e Kessié San Siro deve fischiarli ad ogni tocco. Questi 3 sono i primi da allontanare. L'anticalcio per definizione.


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Dicembre 2019)

Aldilà delle sconfitte, che come questa brucia tantissimo, la cosa grave è che stanno facendo passare la voglia di vedere le partite. Del Milan sono rimasti solo i colori.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Poi mi spieghi come mai kessie con gasp era un ottimo giocatore... idem conti sudo ecc..
> 
> Stiamo ingaggiando allenatori reietti



concordo 100%.
l'allenatore e le idee di gioco sono tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

5-0 evitato per caso


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2019)

Speriamo che la sosta natalizia porti importanti novità ai piani alti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle sconfitte, che come questa brucia tantissimo, la cosa grave è che stanno facendo passare la voglia di vedere le partite. Del Milan sono rimasti solo i colori.



Io quest'anno non ho visto una partita per intero.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari qualche dirigente capisce che la squadra è scarsa.


Quello che dovrebbero fare è dimettersi


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ragazzi ma ci rendiamo un attimo conto di cosa stiamo subendo? 4-0 QUATTRO A ZERO QUATTRO A ZERO Q-U-A-T-T-R-O A Z-E-R-O

Ah quasi 5


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Atalanta ad un passo dal 5-0


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

Con la Fiorentina fu una enorme umiliazione, LA FIORENTINA.
Contro la Roma neanche a parlarne.
Oggi direi che è stata la summa totale contro un'Atalanta che aveva pure perso a Bologna.
C'è talmente tanto da rifondare in questa squadra, talmente tanto, che non penso sia sufficiente neanche questa estate se non si andranno a colmare in modo serio le lacune.
Servono due ali veloci e ficcanti, servono due centrocampisti forti fisicamente e di testa, serve liberarsi assolutamente di Suso, Calhanoglu e Kessie, serve assolutamente comprare due terzini e sbolognare rr, come sicuro che sia, ma anche uno tra conti e calabria, se il scondo verrà rinnovato allora capiremo subito che questa squadra non andrà da nessuna parte nemmeno l'anno prossimo.
Si deve lavorare su Bennacer, su Theo, si deve mandare via mister 6 milioni che batte cassa per l'aumento SUBITO, si deve comprare almeno un centrale forte fisicamente se Caldara non recupera al posto di un mediocrissimo Musacchio.
Si deve pensare di tenere bonaventura unicamente come riserva.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Dicembre 2019)

Società da rifondare completamente, al momento tra noi e l'Atalanta c'è un abisso. Abbiamo una rosa aberrante e questi pensano a Ibra e Matic, quando non abbiamo un ***** di esterno veloce da secoli.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

dopo questa Ibra ha preparato un falò di Capodanno con tutti gli scarpini da calcio


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sono già in vacanza questi indegni. VIA tutti


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Senza ali e giochiamo col 433 ???
conti e hernandez sarebbero perfetti col 352
Con una punta non faremo mai gol con suso e bonaventura sulle fasce..
Centrocampo scarso tecnicamente dove iperdono palloni e i difensori devono sempre giocare 1 contro 1


----------



## Lucocco 2 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Una vergogna. Complimenti a loro, di un altro pianeta


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> il problema non sono i giocatori.
> Conte senza Icardi Naingollan Perisic è PRIMO.
> ancelotti con una squadra più forte di sarri ha fatto pena.
> Gasperini con dei signori nessuno gioca un calcio meraviglioso.
> ...



Certo come no.....conte ha una squadra che se la fai allenare a mio nonno vince lo scudetto. Il problema è che qui nn si capisce il valore dei giocatori. Ma ce l' avete presente Lukaku che roba è? Lautaro quando due anni fa dicevo che valeva almeno 80-90 milioni, qui dicevano che era uno scarpone....a posto così


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Eccolo il quinto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Una vergogna. Complimenti a loro, di un altro pianeta



Non sono loro di un altro pianeta, siamo poca roba noi.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2019)

E sono 5


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mi aspetto le dimissioni immediate di tutti. Cazzidis, Scaroni, Boban e Maldini.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

*5-0 Muriel *


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

C'è ancora tempo per il sesto


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Cinque a zero. Dimettetevi tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

E sono 5. A questo punto godo. Fattene anche 6.

Spero in conseguenze serie. Questi giocatori e questa societa non meritano niente. Hanno rovinato tutto quello che potevano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

E manita fu.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

R.i.p.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dai che ha tolto Suso sul 5-0!


----------



## Prealpi (22 Dicembre 2019)

5-0 l'umiliazione più grande da quando seguo il Milan, non voglio più vedere tutti gli artefici di questo scempio


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Indegni. Non devono mettere piede a Milano. Nessuno. Dirigenza compresa. Ora Maldini e Boban si presentino a dare spiegazione e scuse.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Le nostre figure di m dobbiamo farle tutti gli anni


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mamma mia


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

Gasperson si sta vendicando del 7-1


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Un bel Natale...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ahahahahah, mettiamola sul ridere va. Che schifo cmq.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Si era capito dopo i primi cinque minuti che sarebbe finita malissimo.


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Fanno veramente schifo a 360 gradi.


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

quanto manca alla fine oh?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Gli ingaggi dei nostri super dirigenti sono più alti di tutta la rosa dell'Atalanta messa insieme.


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Con la Fiorentina fu una enorme umiliazione, LA FIORENTINA.
> Contro la Roma neanche a parlarne.
> Oggi direi che è stata la summa totale contro un'Atalanta che aveva pure perso a Bologna.
> C'è talmente tanto da rifondare in questa squadra, talmente tanto, che non penso sia sufficiente neanche questa estate se non si andranno a colmare in modo serio le lacune.
> ...


Serve una proprietà alla quale interessi qualcosa della parte sportiva e che scelga dirigenti in base alle competenze(e non per far fare loro da parafulmini), che a loro volta scelgano allenatore e giocatori sulla base di un progetto tecnico.


----------



## Baba (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dite che sarà esonero?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vai Sugo che Campione


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2019)

Maldini e Boban si devono dimettere


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dove sono i dirigenti dove sono, inquadrate i responsabili di questa mm3rda vergogna. Avete distrutto un club, ci stanno umiliando a ogni passaggio


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Fortunatamente in estate ci sarà rivoluzione totale. Non ne possono più di tutti sti mentecatti.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Una società seria, domani mette un allenamento alle 6 di mattina e fa saltare i viaggi che questi schifosi hanno organizzato alle Maldive


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Poi mi spieghi come mai kessie con gasp era un ottimo giocatore... idem conti sudo ecc..
> 
> Stiamo ingaggiando allenatori reietti


Adesso seriamente, perchè su Leao scherzavo, era solo perchè la partita è una pena. Più che la scelta degli uomini, è la mancanza di personalità di questi pagliacci di allenatori che prendiamo. Hanno Suso e Chala negli spot di ali in questo 433 come unica base. Bonaventura e Paqueta come alternative ancora più lente. In nome di cosa? Dell'equilibrio? Allegri magari sbagliando inventava. Emanuelson trequartista. El Sharawii punta. Pirlo mezzala con Van Bommel frangiflutti. Questi fanno il compitino da 5 in pagella. Mai un rischio, mai provare a cambiare registro. Devo sparire maledizione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente in estate ci sarà rivoluzione totale. Non ne possono più di tutti sti mentecatti.



Come fai a dirlo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Gli ingaggi dei nostri super dirigenti sono più alti di tutta la rosa dell'Atalanta messa insieme.



E questo é un dato di fatto.

Abbiamo il DG piu pagato del calcio d'italiano...per parlare del razzismo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Qualcuno ha idea che dalle 6 peri con la Juve anni 2000 abbiamo poi preso 5 gol in una partita?


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

dobbiamo tornare a pensare alla quota salvezza e non sto scherzando.......


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Dicembre 2019)

Proprietà assente e due dirigenti incompetenti che amministrano con supponenza e la tifoseria dalla loro parte.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Voglio vedere se li mandano in ferie.


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dite che sarà esonero?



Lo merita... io metterei Giunti e 4 della primavera a sto punto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha idea che dalle 6 peri con la Juve anni 2000 abbiamo poi preso 5 gol in una partita?



Roma-Milan 5-0 con Capello in panchina a metà anni novanta, ero allo stadio e avevo tipo 7 anni, è da allora che odio la Roma.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come fai a dirlo?



Sono un indovino.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vendessero tutti dal primo all'ultimo, anche a 0€, si riparta dalla primavera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma un tiro in porta lo abbiamo fatto? Una parata del portiere? Mi pare di no


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lo merita... io metterei Giunti e 4 della primavera a sto punto



anche no,ci ha gia fatto retrocedere. Meglio Ganz o Carolina


----------



## Jazzy R&B (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E sono 5. A questo punto godo. Fattene anche 6.
> 
> Spero in conseguenze serie. Questi giocatori e questa societa non meritano niente. Hanno rovinato tutto quello che potevano.



Tu godi, io stò morendo dentro...non mi son sentito così manco dopo il Benevento, giuro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono un indovino.



Spero tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Speriamo nel cambio proprietà.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Se nemmeno con un 5-0 subito contro l'Atalanta non si deciderà qualcosa di "rivoluzionario", si arriva veramente al punto da non seguire più questa squadraccia.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Dicembre 2019)

Io fossi in questi cessi sarei in lacrime disperato a fine partita, questi pensano alla vacanzetta


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Un minuto di recupero, se ne avessero dati di più come minimo facevano il sesto


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Dicembre 2019)

Saluti al karma del pappone di Arcore.

Tiri in porta del Milan: ZERO. 



Ambrole ha scritto:


> Certo come no.....conte ha una squadra che se la fai allenare a mio nonno vince lo scudetto. Il problema è che qui nn si capisce il valore dei giocatori. Ma ce l' avete presente Lukaku che roba è? Lautaro quando due anni fa dicevo che valeva almeno 80-90 milioni, qui dicevano che era uno scarpone....a posto così&#55358;&#56601;


L'inter però ha anche i biraghi, i candreva, borja valero, vecino, d ambrosio, politano, sensi, gagliardini. Tutta gente che al Milan farebbe ben altro prestazioni. L'inter non ha mica 11 fenomeni


----------



## Casnop (22 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente in estate ci sarà rivoluzione totale. Non ne possono più di tutti sti mentecatti.


C'è effettivamente da chiedersi se a Paul Singer possa valere la pena di aver speso sinora 600 milioni di euro, più o meno, per godere di questo spettacolo. Abbiamo seri dubbi.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Saluti al karma del pappone di Arcore.
> 
> Tiri in porta del Milan: ZERO.
> 
> ...



appunto.
ieri lautaro asamoh sensi barella non c'erano.
c'erano biraghi bastoni vecino candreva.
solo che in panchina hanno un drago, e hanno vinto facendo 4 pere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è effettivamente da chiedersi se a Paul Singer possa valere la pena di aver speso sinora 600 milioni di euro, più o meno, per godere di questo spettacolo. Abbiamo seri dubbi.



Se ne frega del spettacolo...pero se non vende alla svelta rischia di trovarsi in mano una societa fallita o come minimo una perdita di valore con ogni mese che passa


----------



## Jazzy R&B (22 Dicembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> dobbiamo tornare a pensare alla quota salvezza e non sto scherzando.......



Pensa se non avessimo scùlato a Genova e a Parma e Suso non avesse segnato la punizione contro la SPAL quale sarebbe la nostra classifica adesso, anche aggiungendo due punti che invece avremmo meritato di fare contro il Sassuolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

A me ormai non frega una mazza ma in sala ho il mio babbo 63 enne quasi in lacrime e ovviamente se l'è vista tutta dal primo all'ultimo minuto.
Questi beduini non meritano nessun rispetto.


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tutti a zappare la terra. Tutti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Dicembre 2019)

"Abbiamo fatto un'ottima prestazione, i ragazzi sono pronti a reagire. Il quarto posto obiettivo primario."


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è effettivamente da chiedersi se a Paul Singer possa valere la pena di aver speso sinora 600 milioni di euro, più o meno, per godere di questo spettacolo. Abbiamo seri dubbi.



Ma godersi quale spettacolo.... questo del milan non frega nulla. Sta solo aspettando che si firmino le carte dello stadio per fare speculazione edilizia intorno.. Tanto non succederà


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Cambiando un pò discorso, ma cosa volete che faccia Ibra a 40 anni al Milan? Dopotutto, lui non vuole tornare segno che si sentirebbe pure lui incapace di fronte a questo disastro. Serve un progetto serio di rilancio ed a fatti non a parole. In panchina un Guardiola, un Mourinho o quantomeno uno che sulla carta ha vinto titoli ed una società che accontenti le sue richieste. Questo sarebbe un vero rilancio.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ritirare lo stemma e il nome fino a data da destinarsi. Chiamateli AC lombarda


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lo merita... io metterei Giunti e 4 dell primavera a sto punto



La primavera è l'unica cosa che funziona, perché rovinare pure quella?
Non abbiamo obbiettivi quindi si va avanti con pioli perché è inutile andare a spendere altri soldi per un allenatore.
Vendere tutti i giocatori che hanno ancora un valore decente ed acquistare solo in vista del prossimo anno. Leao titolare fisso, mettere dentro spesso anche gabbia per valutarlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Oggi lo sapevo che finiva cosí.

L’Atalanta ha tutto per evidenziare le carenze di questa squadra. Infatti mi sono risparmiato il supplizio ed é la prima partita che non ho visto degli ultimi 5 anni.

A memoria di chi dice che dobbiamo rinnovare Bonaventura a 2 netti all’anno.

Nessuno dei centrocampisti Atalantini tranne Pasalic (1,3) supera i 2 milioni.

Smettiamo di regalare ingaggi che ci strozzano a chi non li merita


----------



## uolfetto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è effettivamente da chiedersi se a Paul Singer possa valere la pena di aver speso sinora 600 milioni di euro, più o meno, per godere di questo spettacolo. Abbiamo seri dubbi.



chi??


----------



## wildfrank (22 Dicembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora guardate le partite?



No, figurati. Leggo i commenti alle partite qui sul forum. Comunque, spero che dalle ceneri di questo cappotto QUALCUNO si convinca a mettere mani al portafoglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Una batosta che riporta tutti a terra, alla cruda realtà delle cose. 

Oggi l'Atalanta è nettamente superiore al Milan sotto tutti gli aspetti.

E pensare che l'anno scorso sia arrivati a un punto e a Bergamo abbiamo pure vinto. Un anno dopo il divario è aumentato, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oggi lo sapevo che finiva cosí.
> 
> L’Atalanta ha tutto per evidenziare le carenze di questa squadra. Infatti mi sono risparmiato il supplizio ed é la prima partita che non ho visto degli ultimi 5 anni.
> 
> ...


.
Sono cose che si dicono da anni sono parole al vento.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Dicembre 2019)

L'ho sempre detto e lo ribadisco, era meglio fallire e ripartire anche dalla serie c


----------



## Milanlove (22 Dicembre 2019)

indegni


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mi stupisce che ci sia ancora gente disposta a perdere tempo guardando il milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2019)

Può andare peggio:

Gazidis: "Abbiamo perso 5-0 contro l'Atalanta, vuol dire che dobbiamo seguire il loro esempio"


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Dicembre 2019)

Donnarumma 4 prende 6 mln l'anno e vuole l'aumento, da sbattere fuori a gennaio
Conti 4 veniva da un buon momento peccato
Romagnoli 3 il nostro leader difensivo, uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati soprattutto dai tifosi del milan, da cedere il prima possibile
Musacchio 3 mamma mia
Rodriguez 6 il migliore del milan
Bennacar 5 uno dei meno peggio con RR
Bonaventura 4,5 malissimo
Kessiè 4 via a gennaio spero
Suso 4 chiede ancora 5 mln l'anno? altro da cedere subito (ma chi lo vuole??)
Leao 3 mamma mia che pena
Calhanoglu 4 malissimo anche lui

Calabria 3 terrificante
Piatek 6 
Castillejo sv

Pioli 2 spero nelle dimissioni

Società 0 ho capito che col Milan ogni anno è sempre peggio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto rose più scarse ed abbiamo giocato contro squadre più forti.. ma non abbiamo mai MAI giocato una partita cosi indegna. A barcellona per dire abbiamo perso 4-0 ma abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. 5-0 in una partita secca non gli prendiamo da 21 anni.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Dicembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> l'errore e' stato non aver preso spalletti a tutti i costi. bisognava convincerlo con le buone o con le cattive. ora ti ritrovi un branco de pippe con un allenatore di stampo dilettantistico. non c ho speranze neanche per la prossima stagione co sti dirigenti e pseudo allenatori.....



Anche con Spalletti questa squadra così com' e' non ha futuro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

C'è chi fa 5 gol in una partita, c'è chi fa 5 gol in un intero girone di campionato.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

E ora le solite dichiarazioni del caso, "ci dobbiamo vergognare ma non è tutto da buttare" sarà sicuramente quella di Pioli, praticamente non è quotata.
Sarei curioso di sentire Boban, ormai aziendalizzato, mentre quando faceva l'opinionista era un drago.

La realtà è che puntiamo da anni su troppa gente contemporaneamente o fuori ruolo o troppo poco veloce sia di piede e di fisico che di testa.
Mentre l'Atalanta mette giocatorini in qualsiasi altra squadra al suo posto, dove possono rendere al massimo.

Lo specchio di cosa siamo è stato Suso 1vs1 che si è mezzo incespiscato da solo facendo un "tiro" imbarazzante e pochi minuti dopo il Papu che si è bevuto in velocità Conti e ha bombardato la porta.
Io immagine più chiara di cosa sia questo Milan e dei cosa sia l'atalanta non la trovo.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che vergogna!!!


----------



## Milanlove (22 Dicembre 2019)

Dimettetevi! 

Avete allestito il peggior Milan in 120 anni di storia. 
Tutta Italia ci prende per il culo, siamo glu sfigati del calcio italiano e voi attaccati al cadreghino solo per i milioncini che vi dà Elliott.

Avete ucciso il Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo da noi non ne azzeccava nulla.. questo per far capire che valutare i giocatori al Milan negli ultimi anni è dura



c'è chi ancora va dicendo chel'allenatore non conta


----------



## Davidoff (22 Dicembre 2019)

Avranno capito che oggi è essenziale avere 10 giocatori veloci o continuiamo con le lumache?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Le scelte fatte quest'anno sono veramente fantozziane, gente milionaria che compra giocatori o assume allenatori in stile Football Manager.


----------



## Casnop (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma godersi quale spettacolo.... questo del milan non frega nulla. Sta solo aspettando che si firmino le carte dello stadio per fare speculazione edilizia intorno.. Tanto non succederà


Può attendere invano, allora. Il Comune di Milano non glielo consentirà, perché vorrà semmai farlo alle proprie, crude condizioni politiche. Un club senza certezze sullo stadio proprietario, che non opera per la espansione commerciale come sta facendo l'Inter, può patrimonializzare solo investendo sul piano sportivo. In mancanza, passa la mano, e vende recuperando, se possibile.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2019)

Una delle peggiori partite di sempre. Ma tanto ormai non pagherà nessuno fino alla stagione nuova.
Al curatore fallimentare sudafricano non gli importa nulla. Maldini e Boban non hanno potere alcuno, Leonardo e Gattuso probabilmente avevano fiutato l'odore di marcio e se ne sono andati. Ora se ne verranno fuori con "ora siamo lontani in classifica, non ha senso far mercato ecc ecc" e ciao all'ennesimo anno prossimo, e sarà così finché non sistemano uefa, stadio e vendono a una proprietà definitiva.
Aspetta e spera...


----------



## James45 (22 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente in estate ci sarà rivoluzione totale. Non ne possono più di tutti sti mentecatti.



Fosse vero.
Poi tutto sta a vedere quale rivoluzione e con chi.


----------



## folletto (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto rose più scarse ed abbiamo giocato contro squadre più forti.. ma non abbiamo mai MAI giocato una partita cosi indegna. A barcellona per dire abbiamo perso 4-0 ma abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. 5-0 in una partita secca non gli prendiamo da 21 anni.



.


----------



## Walker (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vergogna


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le scelte fatte quest'anno sono veramente fantozziane, gente milionaria che compra giocatori o assume allenatori in stile Football Manager.



Davvero troppo per non pensare alla malafede


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sono nettamente superiori, c’è da dirlo. Ma non puoi fare una prestazione Del genere. Mai. Dovrebbero licenziarsi tutti. Seduta stante.


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

Secondo me a questo punto vanno svenduti tutti i giocatori facendo anche solo 1 euro di plusvalenza e puntare al quartultimo posto, non ha senso comprare niente.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Dicembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me a questo punto vanno svenduti tutti i giocatori facendo anche solo 1 euro di plusvalenza e puntare al quartultimo posto, non ha senso comprare niente.



ti pare facile. non riuscivamo quasi mai a vendere un giocatore che fosse uno già prima di questa stagione. figurati adesso. impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ti spiego esattamente quanto conta l'allenatore in una squadra come la nostra:
> ZERO!!!
> l'allenatore può contare ad altissimo livello, quando ci si confronta fra grandi club con grandi campioni, l'allenatore può dare qualcosa in più.
> Quando hai una squadra indecente, l'allenatore fa zero differenza. Nessun allenatore farà sì che Suso diventi veloce o regga un contrasto, nessun allenatore farà diventare chala un goleador. Quanti allenatori abbiamo cambiato? Ci sono state differenze? Bene, basta con queste stupidaggini, cambia allenatore, prendi Ibra.
> ...



dopo la dimostrazione di oggi scrivere queste cose è comico.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Non l ho vista, si vede che il mio subconscio già sapeva...

Come chiudere in bellezza quest anno che doveva essere di rinascita e invece ci ha steso 

Come ciliegina gli abbiamo pure preso Kessie Conti e Caldara


----------



## David Drills (22 Dicembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ti pare facile. non riuscivamo quasi mai a vendere un giocatore che fosse uno già prima di questa stagione. figurati adesso. impossibile.



Beh per dire Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo... è gente che ha mercato. Via.


----------



## overlord (22 Dicembre 2019)

Era obbiettivo quartultimo posto ... ...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ora forse qualcuno comprende perché, tempo fa, parlavo di serie B.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Dicembre 2019)

Il calcio è semplice da capire. Non per fare lo sborone, ma dopo tre minuti di partita ho detto alla persona che la stava guardando con me che sarebbe finita 3-0 o 4-1. L'Atalanta in quel paio di minuti aveva attaccato sulla nostra destra, e nell'ultimo terzo di campo non solo non pressavamo, ma marcavamo gli avversari a tre metri di distanza. Tre metri. Sfido chiunque a trovare una roba del genere in qualsiasi campionato professionistico europeo, foss'anche in zona retrocessione della lega ungherese o polacca.

Quindi, c'è molto di più della palese mediocrità tecnica e della stupidità calcistica. C'è menefreghismo, lassismo, pigrizia, disinteresse al risultato sportivo. Semplicemente una traslazione in campo di ciò che avviene a livello di proprietà (fake) e dirigenza.


----------



## Djici (22 Dicembre 2019)

Scarso Gasperson


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2019)

Prima volta da mesi che il topic raggiunge un numero di pagine alto. Esilarante la cosa. Ormai l'unico motivo per parlare di Milan è solo per le disgrazie


----------



## uolfetto (22 Dicembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh per dire Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo... è gente che ha mercato. Via.



beh theo se continua così sicuramente avrà mercato. romagnoli qualcosina forse ma poca roba. donnarumma zero visto che va a scadenza l'anno successivo e andrà via a zero.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Prima volta da mesi che il topic raggiunge un numero di pagine alto. Esilarante la cosa. Ormai l'unico motivo per parlare di Milan è solo per le disgrazie



Il milanista medio ormai non guarda manco più le partite. E ciò è gravissimo. Io non me la prendo con chi non guarda più le partite ma con quei farabutti che ci hanno ridotto così.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2019)

per fortuna oggi ho lavorato e me ne sono guardata bene dall'informarmi sul risultato, sapevo già che sarebbe stato un tracollo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il milanista medio ormai non guarda manco più le partite. E ciò è gravissimo. Io non me la prendo con chi non guarda più le partite ma con quei farabutti che ci hanno ridotto così.



Io non le guardo perchè altrimenti mi sento male, lo faccio per salvaguardare la mia salute, col Sassuolo a momenti mi slogavo un polso dopo aver dato un pugno alla scrivania.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il milanista medio ormai non guarda manco più le partite. E ciò è gravissimo. Io non me la prendo con chi non guarda più le partite ma con quei farabutti che ci hanno ridotto così.



Infatti io ho smesso di guardarle, non voglio rimetterci in salute, per quanto mi riguarda sono bastati gli anni scorsi. 
Purtroppo la situazione è tragica ma le colpe sono più della proprietà che dell'allenatore e dei giocatori che, per quanto scarsi, rispecchiano semplicemente la mediocrità di tutta la società.


----------



## Route66 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il milanista medio ormai non guarda manco più le partite. E ciò è gravissimo. Io non me la prendo con chi non guarda più le partite ma con quei farabutti che ci hanno ridotto così.



Per quanto mi riguarda ho iniziato ad andare allo stadio con la squadra in serie B in un Milan-Lazio 5-1 per cui questa "malattia" non mi abbandonerà di sicuro.
Ho appena visto la partita che ho registrato così tanto per non farmi mancare nulla.....
Avevo pronosticato 5 punti nelle ultime 4 partite e ne sono arrivati 7 per cui siamo in perfetta media per la salvezza.
Se alla ripresa andremo ancora in giro con Suso,Chala e Musacchio di ribaltate così ne vedremo altre.
Arriveranno tempi migliori.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda ho iniziato ad andare allo stadio con la squadra in serie B in un Milan-Lazio 5-1 per cui questa "malattia" non mi abbandonerà di sicuro.
> Ho appena visto la partita che ho registrato così tanto per non farmi mancare nulla.....
> Avevo pronosticato 5 punti nelle ultime 4 partite e ne sono arrivati 7 per cui siamo in perfetta media per la salvezza.
> Se alla ripresa andremo ancora in giro con Suso,Chala e Musacchio di ribaltate così ne vedremo altre.
> Arriveranno tempi migliori.



Direi sobrio e realista, inutile avvelenarsi il fegato.

Siamo malati e la degenza sarà ancora lunga. E non è nemmeno detto che abbiamo toccato il fondo.

Affidiamoci al fato, con molta pazienza.


----------

